# Unterteilung der Quest von Horde/Allianz



## Benzi (10. März 2007)

Hiho liebes Buffed.de-Team! 

Bin euch sehr dankbar, das ihr durch den Start von TBC eine schnellere Seite konstruiert habt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist lediglich jetzt aufgefallen, dass wenn man ein Quest, zb. für einen Schamanen (Ruf des Feuers) sucht, die der beiden Fraktionen findet! 

Wollte jetzt vorschlagen ob ihr nicht eine Erweiterte Suche bzw. eine Aufteilung des Suchergebnisses in Horde / Allianz erstellt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wäre ganz fein, falls dies schon geben sollte, bitte ich um Rat wie ich das finden kann.... dürfte dohc zu blöd sein dies zu finden^^ 

Lg Benzi


----------



## iggeblackmoore (10. März 2007)

Gibt es doch schon


----------



## Benzi (12. März 2007)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon




dann sag mir wo!!

und ich meine nicht unterteilung Warhammer online / World of Warcraft!!

Sag mir wo ich die unterteilungen finde, wenn ich oben im kleinen Text-Feld zb. Ruf des Feuers eingebe! (Spiel: WoW) 

Bei mir kommen da über 10 Quest, beider Fraktionen!

Sag mir doch bitte wo ich dann die Unterteilung der Fraktion finde, und ich meine auch nicht, wenn ich das Quest anklicke, das oben dann steht Fraktion usw.

Es wäre halt ein vorschlag dies schon bei dem ersten Suchergebnis zu trennen, wie zb. NPC, Quest, Gegenstand usw.


lg benzi


----------



## iggeblackmoore (12. März 2007)

Rechts in der leiste steht quests, da gehst du drauf, dann unter klassen: 

Schamanen und dort siehst du es welche fraktion welche q machen muss.


----------

